# Kanthal & Nichrome Wire



## Soprono (16/4/17)

Hey Guys, 

Looking to get these pref from one single retailer. Looking for

34Ga Kanthal 
24Ga Ni80

Regards.


----------



## Naeem_M (16/4/17)

Hi bud

We have 34AWG UD Kanthal and 24AWG Haywire

Kanthal
https://thevapeindustry.co.za/colle...anthal-a1-multiple-gauges?variant=32469570177

Ni80
https://thevapeindustry.co.za/collections/haywire


----------

